# 1st meet in 18 month's



## ken Sass (Jun 16, 2018)

haven't been  around much but those who remember i got a meet tommorrow1st after double tricep tendon surgery and 18 months comin back .wish a old fat man luck


----------



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

Good luck man!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey Ken. Good luck tomorrow keep us posted.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2018)

Good to see u bro
Good luck
And post the keg video ASAP!!


----------



## Jin (Jun 16, 2018)

Good luck brother.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 16, 2018)

Sass is back!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 16, 2018)

Leave it all on the platform, Mate.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 16, 2018)

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Jun 16, 2018)

Good luck, old fat man


----------



## stonetag (Jun 16, 2018)

Best ' o' luck Ken!


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 16, 2018)

Good luck Ken, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2018)

Ken.......video


----------



## PFM (Jun 16, 2018)

I'll be waiting with butter and syrup!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

PFM said:


> I'll be waiting with butter and syrup!



My god if that is not about a horrifying image.....i may not sleep for a week on that alone :32 (18):


----------

